# Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic (M) Cigar Review - Maduro better



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very good looking smoke with great draw and burn. The flavor is a big improvement over the Cameroon version.

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic (M) Cigar Review - Maduro better


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Agreed 100% on this one. Maduro is just a great cigar.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree as well, one of the best out there for me.


----------

